# Trails bei Marburg und Biedenkopf



## FoxTeufelsWild (8. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
meine Freundin und ich sind Ostern in der Gegend um Dautphetal und überlegen uns, ob wir unsere Enduros mitnehmen sollen.
Wir suchen Trails in der Ecke zwischen Marburg und Biedenkopf.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## Flamingonuss (9. April 2014)

Hm ausser Urwaldsteig am Edersee oder dem Kellerwaldsteig würde mir dort speziell nix einfallen, und das ist auch noch ein Stückchen von Dautphetal da hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j1675 (14. April 2014)

servus, mit trails könnte ich weiterhelfen! rund um Dautphetal (Biedenkopf, Breidenbach, Hörlen, Holzhausen,....usw) für jeden geschmack was dabei! Brauche nur mal eine Info wann genau ihr biken wollt.
Gruß


----------



## gempen72 (10. Juli 2014)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Hm ausser Urwaldsteig am Edersee oder dem Kellerwaldsteig würde mir dort speziell nix einfallen, und das ist auch noch ein Stückchen von Dautphetal da hin.



Hallo,

ich bin auch an Endurotouren rund um Biedenkopf interessiert, kann auch etwas weiter weg sein. Ich bin mit dem Auto am Wochenende 18-20 Juli in Biedenkopf. Sackpfeife kenn' ich schon und im Dauphtetal habe ich mal ein Big 5 Tour gefahren (schoene Tour - nur sehr nass  .

Hatte eigentlich vor am Freitag oder Samtag Richtung Winterberg zu fahren, um dort was fuer mein Enduro zu finden, aber wenn's nicht so weit weg ist ware auch gut ... .


----------



## j1675 (15. Juli 2014)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch an Endurotouren rund um Biedenkopf interessiert, kann auch etwas weiter weg sein. Ich bin mit dem Auto am Wochenende 18-20 Juli in Biedenkopf. Sackpfeife kenn' ich schon und im Dauphtetal habe ich mal ein Big 5 Tour gefahren (schoene Tour - nur sehr nass  .
> 
> Hatte eigentlich vor am Freitag oder Samtag Richtung Winterberg zu fahren, um dort was fuer mein Enduro zu finden, aber wenn's nicht so weit weg ist ware auch gut ... .



Servus, ob wir am Samstag fahren steht noch nicht fest, da der eigentliche Termin Freitag ist, aber div. Zeichen stehen für Samstag. Zeit und Startpunkt gebe ich spätestens Donnerstag bekannt ;-) Gruß


----------



## gempen72 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo - Biedenkopf ist ja nicht weit weg von Winterberg - seid ihr da schon mal mit nem Enduro im Park gefahren, geht das mit den Strecken oder ist das Verschleiss an Mensch und Material ...?

	 viele Gruesse,

	 gempen72


----------



## j1675 (16. Juli 2014)

Samstag 17:00 Abfahrt in Wiesenbach an der Sporthalle. ..gefahren wird die tour des Boxbach Valley Trails. ...geb Bitte kurz Bescheid ob du vorbeikommst! Gruß


----------



## gempen72 (17. Juli 2014)

j1675 schrieb:


> Samstag 17:00 Abfahrt in Wiesenbach an der Sporthalle. ..gefahren wird die tour des Boxbach Valley Trails. ...geb Bitte kurz Bescheid ob du vorbeikommst! Gruß



Hallo - ich bin dabei! Werde vorher noch Über die Sackpfeife fahren. Falls jemand in Biedenkopf started könnte man zusammen losfahren (bitte bescheid geben).

  gempen72


----------



## chumbajk1 (17. Juli 2014)

fahrt doch nach bad endbach zum flowtrail,das sind von dautphe so 17 km,wenn ihr fit seid,könnt ihr da auch hin radeln.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## j1675 (17. Juli 2014)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Hallo - ich bin dabei! Werde vorher noch Über die Sackpfeife fahren. Falls jemand in Biedenkopf started könnte man zusammen losfahren (bitte bescheid geben).
> 
> gempen72


Servus,
also Samstag 17:00 Uhr in Wiesenbach an der Sporthalle! Von BID fährt keiner mit! Willst du vorher den Kleeberg fahren? Gruß


----------



## gempen72 (17. Juli 2014)

j1675 schrieb:


> Servus,
> also Samstag 17:00 Uhr in Wiesenbach an der Sporthalle! Von BID fährt keiner mit! Willst du vorher den Kleeberg fahren? Gruß



Kleeberg bin ich noch nicht gefahren - den Trail würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht finden ... . Habe aber von nem legendären Downhill gehöret, der dort runter geht. Ich fahre wohl den Grenzgangstrail von der Sackpfeife aus (am "Fruehstuecksplatz" vorbei Über einen kurzen felsigen Grat). Endet in der Nähe von Wallau - von dort kann ich dann nach Wiesenbach weiter fahren.

	 bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j1675 (17. Juli 2014)

....das ist quasi der kleeberg, von der ohgv Hütte bis zur Ludwigshütte, geilstes pfädchen ever! Nur zur info, bei uns sind so 35km und 1000hm geplant! Gruß bis Samstag


----------



## gempen72 (20. Juli 2014)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Kleeberg bin ich noch nicht gefahren - den Trail würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht finden ... . Habe aber von nem legendären Downhill gehöret, der dort runter geht. Ich fahre wohl den Grenzgangstrail von der Sackpfeife aus (am "Fruehstuecksplatz" vorbei Über einen kurzen felsigen Grat). Endet in der Nähe von Wallau - von dort kann ich dann nach Wiesenbach weiter fahren.
> 
> bis Samstag





j1675 schrieb:


> ....das ist quasi der kleeberg, von der ohgv Hütte bis zur Ludwigshütte, geilstes pfädchen ever! Nur zur info, bei uns sind so 35km und 1000hm geplant! Gruß bis Samstag



Hallo j1675,

ich muss mich bei eurer Truppe entschuldigen, da ich euch ja versetzt habe. Ich habe mich total verschaetzt, hat viel laenger gedauert als ich dacht von der Sackpfeife nach Wiesenbach, ich war erst gegen 17:30 in der Naehe, und bin dann noch etwas in der Gegen herumgekurvt. Bin sicher, dass ich gute Trails verpasst hat ;-( . Das naechste mal komm' ich mit dem Auto ... .

	 gempen72


----------



## j1675 (21. Juli 2014)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Hallo j1675,
> 
> ich muss mich bei eurer Truppe entschuldigen, da ich euch ja versetzt habe. Ich habe mich total verschaetzt, hat viel laenger gedauert als ich dacht von der Sackpfeife nach Wiesenbach, ich war erst gegen 17:30 in der Naehe, und bin dann noch etwas in der Gegen herumgekurvt. Bin sicher, dass ich gute Trails verpasst hat ;-( . Das naechste mal komm' ich mit dem Auto ... .
> 
> gempen72



Moin,

Jupp das war blöd gelaufen, wir hatten bis 17:30 gewartet!

Aber....die Tour war wie immer geil, auch wenn wir aufgrund der Hitze die Tour etwas abgekürzt haben, und uns dem zweitschönsten Teil des Abends gewidmet haben.......... !!!!!


----------



## gempen72 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin demnächst in Biedenkopf und wollte mal in Bad Endbach fahren. Ist hier jemand das Enduro1 Rennen in Bad Endbach mitgefahren. Ich würde die Etappen gerne (nach)fahren - hat da vielleicht jemand GPS-Daten oder eine Beschreibung?

	 vielen Dank


----------



## j1675 (8. Juli 2015)

Servus,

ich bin beim Enduro One in Endbach mitgefahren.
Die Stages sind nicht mehr befahrbar, Sie wurden teilweise mit Bäumen zugelegt.
Die Stages waren außerdem nur für das Rennen Legal, wenn Sie jetzt weiter befaheren werden würde der Legale Flowtrail fast keinen Sinn mehr machen, zumindest würde es bedeuten dass das Flowtrailteam evtl. Probleme bekommt.

Kannst die Stages natürlich Suchen, wird aber schwierig!

Komm ins Boxbach Valley hier ist noch alles schön Illegal ...!

Sag bescheid!

Gruß


----------



## gempen72 (8. Juli 2015)

j1675 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin beim Enduro One in Endbach mitgefahren.
> Die Stages sind nicht mehr befahrbar, Sie wurden teilweise mit Bäumen zugelegt.
> ...



Hallo. Das wusste ich nicht, dass die Trails nur fuer das Rennen offen/präpariert waren.

Wie ist denn der legale Flowtrail in Bad Endbach, kann man den mit anderen legalen Trails zu einer kleinen Enduro-Tour kombinieren, oder ist der Flowtrail eine 500 Meter lange Murmelbahn?

Letztes Jahr hatte ich dich ja leider versetzt (s.o. ...) :-( . Habt ihr im BB Valley Enduro-taugliche Trails - ich hatte damals dann nur eine frustrierende Forstweg-Tour gemacht? 

   viele Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j1675 (9. Juli 2015)

Servus,
der Flowtrail ist keine 500m lange Murmelbahn! Der Flowtrail besteht aus drei linien, die alle ihren Reiz haben. Wenn du es geschickt anstellst kannst du den Flowtrail drei mal fahren und hast dann inkl. anfahrten (je nachdem wie u fährst) so ca. 20 - 30 km Rundkurs!  

BB Valley....natürlich haben wir Enduro-taugliche Trails.... https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=a5fe...X.SkyDrive&sc=Photos&authkey=!AhEz6u-EZkTiyTU   hier kannst du dir mal ein Eindruck verschaffen!

Meld dich wenn du mitfahren willst!!!

Gruß


----------



## gempen72 (9. Juli 2015)

j1675 schrieb:


> Servus,
> der Flowtrail ist keine 500m lange Murmelbahn! Der Flowtrail besteht aus drei linien, die alle ihren Reiz haben. Wenn du es geschickt anstellst kannst du den Flowtrail drei mal fahren und hast dann inkl. anfahrten (je nachdem wie u fährst) so ca. 20 - 30 km Rundkurs!
> 
> BB Valley....natürlich haben wir Enduro-taugliche Trails.... https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=a5fe...X.SkyDrive&sc=Photos&authkey=!AhEz6u-EZkTiyTU   hier kannst du dir mal ein Eindruck verschaffen!
> ...



ok, das klingt doch alles sehr gut! Ich bin am Samstag den 18. in der Gegend (muss aber Nachmittags wieder in Biedenkopf sein). Also Boxbach oder Bad Endbach?

	 bis bald hoffentlich


----------



## j1675 (10. Juli 2015)

Bist du auch schon am Fr. den 17. da?
Weil Samstag Vormittag/Mittag wird das nix!
Freitags fahren wir sowieso immer! Gruß Alex


----------



## j1675 (16. Juli 2015)

Wie siehts aus? Samstag am Start? Bitte PN! Gruß Alex


----------



## gempen72 (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am Samstag (10 Juni) in Biedenkopf zu Besuch und wuerde gerne die Gelegenkeit ergreifen durch die wunderschoenen Waelder im Hinterland zu heizen. Haette jemand Lust und Zeit die Rolle des Guides zu uebernehmen? Vor zwei Jahren habe ich's ja leider verbockt und habe den Treffpunkt zu spaet gefunden;-( ... 

	  vielen Dank und vielleicht bis Samstag


----------

